

Did China Overplay Rare Earth Hand? - arman0
http://the-diplomat.com/2010/11/17/did-china-overplay-rare-earth-hand/

======
jacques_chester
Free market routes around political interference[1]. Footage at 11.

[1] Sort of, so far as Japanese mercantilism can be considered a free market.

